# ¡Qué dulce la vida, con los tres mil favores de Fernita!



## frida-nc

*¡Hablé con ella y solamente después me fijé en el número 3027! 
**------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*
Unámonos  **para celebrar a una de las foreras más simpáticas que conocemos!
*
*Digámosle que de amable, de sincera, y de todo lo que queremos aquí, es el modelo y la inspiración.

FLORES para ti, querida!
*


----------



## Soledad Medina

Me uno a mi querida amiga Frida para felicitar a una de mis foreras favoritas.

Fernita preciosa, es maravilloso que hayas llegado a los 3.000 aportes.  Eres una inspiración para todos porque no sólo has demostrado que eres  culta e inteligente sino también un gran ser humano.

Muchas gracias por la cortesía con que nos ayudas a todos. 

Desde Miami te hago llegar muchas sonrisas con todo mi cariño y admiración
Soledad


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Wowwwwwwwwwwwwwww, qué linda sopresa!!!*

*Queridas Frida y Sole: son las dos muy amables pero un poquito exageradas . Uno trata de hacer lo que puede, ¿no es así?*

*MUCHAS GRACIAS A LAS DOS, PARA MI ES UN HONOR QUE FORERAS COMO USTEDES ME DIGAN COSAS TAN LINDAS. ¡¡¡OJO, QUE ME LO VOY A CREER!!! AH, las flores tan preciosas ya están en agua para adornar mi living. *

*Muchas gracias otra vez, con todo mi cariño de siempre *


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Ah bueno, Ferni, felicitaciones!! *
*Recibí este ABRACETE, y ¡por muchos más!*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Fernita ,*

*es una alegría poderte felicitar en tu postiversario en este rinconcito de WR, ya que, desgraciadamente, poco nos encontramos tú y yo por los foros : ¡el viento no sopla a nuestro favor en este sentido! Sin embargo, te quiero manifestar mi cariño y aprecio a través de esta notita y que sepas que en Catalunya tienes a una amiga .*

*Muchos besos / Molts petons desde la ladera de Montjuïc, verde, urbana y marina, hoy con sol y viento *

*La Traductora del Poble Sec*​


----------



## Fernita

*Muchas gracias querida Inesita!!!! Me encantó el abracete!!!!!! A ver cuándo nos vemos otra vez,¿no?*
*Abrazotes para vos con todo mi cariño de siempre!*

*QueridaTraductora: muchísimas gracias por tu lindísimo mensaje!!!! Ya sabés que ahora tenés una amiga en Buenos Aires. Acá hace mucho mucho frío y  dicen que si sigue así, volverá a nevar. Para nosotros es toda una gran novedad: nieve en Buenos Aires!!!!*
*Te mando muchos cariños y te agradezco nuevamente.*


----------



## Eva Maria

Felicidades, Fernita!

¿Qué decir de ti? 

Eres inteligente, culta, simpática, cariñosa y una forera entregada! Lo tienes todo para gustarnos!

Sigue con nosotr@s día a día siempre!

3.000 besos para ti!

Eva Maria


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Fernita,

Sólo un par de líneas para agradecer y celebrar los 3000 y más aportes que nos has brindado hasta ahora. Felicitaciones también por tu gran carisma, que se trasluce en todos tus mensajes, algo poco común, sobretodo en estas épocas. Siempre es bueno encontrar una fuente de amabilidad, en el árido camino 

Atentamente,


----------



## Fernita

Querida Eva María: muchísimas gracias por tus palabras. Realmente me hace sentir muy bien. Sería hipócrita de mi parte si dijera otra cosa. En fin, soy sensible y los mensajes me emocionan mucho. Te mando un beso gigante con todo mi cariño. ¡¡¡¡Gracias!!!!!!!


Erasmo querido: no sé qué decir... que un forero de tu talento me felicite, es demasiado para mí. Será que hoy estoy más sensible que otras veces pero así lo siento. Estoy más que agradecida por tu mensaje y muy emocionada a la vez. Ya sabes cómo somos algunas mujeres... También te mando mi cariño y a seguir en la lucha. El camino no es fácil pero, como dice un amigo mío, no lo compliquemos más. ¡¡¡¡Gracias nuevamente!!!!


----------



## aceituna

Querida Fernita:

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES POR ESOS 3000 APORTES*
*QUE DERROCHAN SIMPATÍA!!*​ 
Siempre es un placer encontrarte en el foro.

Un abrazo,
Inés


----------



## Fernita

*¡Pero Inés! ¡Qué sorpresa más agradable!*
*Muchísimas gracias por tu mensaje.*
*La verdad es que estaría más en el foro si no fuera porque mis hijos me quitan la computadora .*

*Muchos cariños para vos desde Buenos Aires con mucho frío. *​


----------



## Mate

Querida Ferni, qué más puedo agregar a todo lo bueno y verdadero que ya te han dicho. 

*¡¡¡Feliz Postiversario!!!*​ 
Mate



Ahh...sí que puedo agregar algo: que siempre que nos cruzamos en alguna traducción. me ponés la tapa


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡¡jajajaja querido Mate!!!!!!*
*Te agradezco tus felicitaciones y admito que SIEMPRE ME HACÉS REIR TANTO QUE A VECES SE ME EMPAÑAN LOS ANTEOJOS.*
*No es que te ponga la tapa. Habrás visto que lo mío es sutil porque escribo: **"Otra opción sería:..." ¿No es fino??????*

*¡¡¡ES UN PLACER QUE ESTÉS EN EL FORO!!!*

*Muchos cariños para vos y gracias otra vez. *


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Siempre me alegra leerte, *Fernita*.


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Víctor: ¡¡¡¡ES MUY TIERNO TU MENSAJE!!!!! *

*¡¡¡¡Muchas gracias!!!!*

*Fernita *
​


----------



## heidita

Me va a quedar muy soso con tantos colores que ya hay.....

Pero haré lo que pueda, en blanco y negro. Y en blanco y negro  lo tengo: eres una de las foreras más queridas del foro. Mi igualmente muy querida Sole habla de ti maravillas. Talmente como mi también amiga Ines, rayines.  Es una verdadera pena que estéis tan lejos, de buena gana organizaba una "caña" para conocernos.....

Pero bueno, de momento ¡¡una horchata para mi admirada Fernita (la verdad, toda persona que es capaz de guardar la compostura en todo momento tiene mi admiración), ya que son las fiestas de "mi pueblo". Aquí tenemos a Fernita con un bonito traje de chulapa o Manola, que le queda ideal. ¡¡Qué joven y guapa luce!!

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Fernita

*Ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Heidi, qué divertido tu mensaje!!!!!!!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS GRACIASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!*

*MILLONES DE CARIÑOS Y*
*GRACIAS POR LOS REGALITOS.*

* *

​


----------



## YaniraTfe

*Apenas hemos coincidido unas cuantas veces, Fernita, pero cada una de ellas ha valido la pena!*
*Nada de todo lo bueno que dicen de ti me sorprende *
*¡Mi más sincera enhorabuena! *
*Con cariño, Yanira desde Las Canarias.*


----------



## Eugin

¡Cuándo sea grande quiero ser como Fernita, para recibir tantas palabras agradables de cariño, respeto y admiración como recibe ella!!!

Eso es lo que pasa cuando llegas tarde... todos los demás se han "despachao" con los mejores mensajes y regalitos y a nosotros no nos queda "naa"... 
Sólo decir que es un honor tener una compatriota tan prólifera, educada, amable y de tan buena onda como vos, ¡así que espero seguir encontrándote por aquí por un buen tiempo!!! 

¡Un beso enorme lleno de gratitud y admiración!!


----------



## Eva Maria

Eugin said:


> ¡Cuándo sea grande quiero ser como Fernita, para recibir tantas palabras agradables de cariño, respeto y admiración como recibe ella!!!




Más que querida Eugin,

Pero si nosotr@s te queremos a ti tanto como a ella! Pero si tus congrats rebosan de posts llenos de cariño y ternura hacia ti! Pero si Fernita secretamente querría ser como tú para recibir las inacabables muestras de afecto que recibes tú!!!!!!! 

Besazos a las dos predilectas del foro!

Eva Maria


----------



## loladamore

*¡Mi amiguita Fernita!*​ 
Casi no te he visto desde tu reaparición (después de tu _misteriosa desaparición_ el año pasado), pero me da tanto gusto que ahí andas, y tan seguido que me has rebasado. 

Here's a ferny candle for your postiversary, and if I remember rightly, you rather like earrings, don't you?

Muchas felicidades de nuevo, and slow down now please, so I can catch up.

Un abrazote

Lola


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Yanina: miles de gracias por tus palabras. Te mando todo mi cariño desde Buenos Aires.  Ya nos cruzaremos más seguido y cuando sea el momento me va a encantar felicitarte a vos!!!!*

*¡¡¡¡Pero Eugin!!!!! Gracias por todas las cosas lindas que me decís. Pero tiene razón Eva María. ¡¡¡¡Sos una forera de primera!!!! Y también me encanta tu buena onda!!!! Lo que pasa es que creo que la mayoría de los forer@s  de WR, son todos muy cálidos, divertidos, cultos, y ESO NO ES POCO DECIR!!!!*
*Miles de besos para mi compatriota y muchas gracias,*
*Fernita *

*Creo que me emocionan tanto todos los mensajes que para los 4000 me voy a anotar en Thanks... but no thanks. Veremos....por ahora no, porque estoy encantada y lo disfruto mucho. *


----------



## Fernita

*Hey my dearest Lola!!!!! Such a looooooooooooooong time!!!!!!!!!! Pero aquí estoy otra vez. *
*THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR CONGRATULATING ME!!!!! Ya me parecía raro que no aparecieras . I do try to slow down a bit but sometimes I just simply can't . Querida amiga, recuerdo que cuando empecé el año pasado, you were always around y era un placer compartir los hilos. ¡¡¡¡ Espero que nos encontremos más seguido, Lola!!! *
*Te mando miles de cariños y besos,*
*Fernita *

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ME ENCANTARON LOS REGALITOS, SOBRE TODO LOS FERN EARRINGS!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chics

¡Feliz 3000 postaniversario! Aunque seguro que ya no los cuentas, que sepas que nosotros sí que nos fijamos en tus "redondeces" (y otras cosas..).


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡¡Pero Chics, MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS Y ME HICISTE REIR MUCHO CON TU MENSAJE!!!!!! Eso de las redondeces...*
*Todavía me sorprende la calidez y el cariño del foro con estos mensajes. Como decía mi padre y tantos más: "Nunca hay que perder la capacidad de asombro." ¿No?*

*Muchos besos para vos,*
**


----------



## totor

mi querida fernita, estuve un tiempo ausente (sin aviso) y llego tarde a todos los congrats.

todas mis disculpas y todos mis mejores deseos en tu postiversario.


----------



## Fernita

*Querido Totor: no te preocupes, ya me parecía que andarías por ahí, sin aviso!!!!*  *Muchísimas gracias por tus felicitaciones y te mando muchos cariños,*
**


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Felicidades Fernita un verdadero placer seguirte.


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, Fernita:

Te mando mi más sincera enhorabuena por tus más que brillantes 3.000 aportaciones a estos foros.

*¡¡¡ FELICIDADES !!!*


----------



## Fernita

*Queridos Riu y Cecilio: MILLONES DE GRACIAS POR TANTA AMABILIDAD. Y finalmente, ¡ME LO VOY A CREER!Hablando en serio, es muy especial cuando a uno lo felicitan, ¿cierto?*
*Les mando un beso gigante desde Buenos Aires hasta España y muchas gracias nuevamente. *
*Fernita *


----------



## María Madrid

Muchísimas felicidades Fernita!!! Enhorabuena y a por otros 3.000! Saludos,


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias María!!!!!!*
*Te mando muchos cariños *


----------



## pejeman

Felicidades Fernita:

Siempre es un gusto compartir contigo el foro. Gracias por todo lo que nos regalas. Y como decimos en México: ¡Ahí la llevamos!

Pejeman.


----------



## Fernita

¡¡¡Muchísimas gracias Pejeman!!!!
Es un honor para mí que tú me felicites, realmente lo es.

Te saludo con *todo* mi cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Ah, Bueno,(s Aires, Republica Argentina), ya llegaste?

Muchas felicidades!

Gracias por todo,
Chaska


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades por tus 3000 valiosos aportes, cada uno mejor que el anterior. Siento llegar tarde (estaba de vacas).

Una abrazo.

Ant


----------



## Fernita

*Querida Chaska: ¡¡¡¡¡te agradezco muchísimo tus felicitaciones!!!!*
*Y te mando un beso muy grande.*


*Dear Ant: taaaaaaaaaaaaaaanto tiempo. Muchas gracias y nunca es tarde cuando la dicha es buena, ¿no?*
*Muchos besos para vos con todo mi cariño de siempre.*


----------

